# Help a couple from my hometown out?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Those of you who have facebook or twitter...

A couple who are my brother's age are in the running for a replica of Kate Middleton's ring. I'm posting this because I had no clue he had Ewing's Sarcoma (I've been gone from my hometown too long!) and think it'd be really neat for them if they could win this. Apparently they were going to get married, but the cancer got in the way. 

If you're willing to click "Like," the link is: Jessica & Matthew | E.B. Horn Jewelers
They're good kids. They've been together since even before I left town! 

Thanks in advance and sorry for the spam.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's not Spam, that's caring - and it took all of 7 seconds of my life.

66 when I "liked" them and they look fun people


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, done! Though quite what the fascination is for royal weddings I have no idea ...

Didn't know you were from Boston. My favourite US city! I used to go there for work sometimes (well, Malden actually but I used to stay at the John Hancock Center in Back Bay and get the T across town).


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

nigele2 said:


> That's not Spam, that's caring - and it took all of 7 seconds of my life.
> 
> 66 when I "liked" them and they look fun people


Phew. THANK YOU! :clap2:

I haven't seen Matt in YEARS but he was a really good kid when he was young. Smart cookie, too. 

Muchas gracias, again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, done! Though quite what the fascination is for royal weddings I have no idea ...
> 
> Didn't know you were from Boston. My favourite US city! I used to go there for work sometimes (well, Malden actually but I used to stay at the John Hancock Center in Back Bay and get the T across town).


Thank you!! :clap2: :clap2:

I think our fascination with royal weddings stems from the fact that we don't have royals. Chelsea Clinton's recent wedding lacked the... erm... sex appeal that Will and Kate have, and I'd be willing to bet there's a bit of class and the old "I want to be a princess when I grow up!" dream.

I'm not from Boston, I'm actually from a tiny town two hours to the north west in the Monadnock Region. It is a neat place, even though they talk funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

folklore said:


> Thanks for posting this!


No, thanks to you guys for helping out and to the mods for tolerating the thread! :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> I think our fascination with royal weddings stems from the fact that we don't have royals. Chelsea Clinton's recent wedding lacked the... erm... sex appeal that Will and Kate have ....)


Well, if you say so!  :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, done! Though quite what the fascination is for royal weddings I have no idea ...


King's Speech didn't win best picture because the UK'ers liked it...we Americano's love the Queen, heck anything English facinates us.

And if we had royals we wouldn't be beating on our president day in and day out...


Love live the Queen!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, if you say so!  :confused2:


My Spanish OH doesn't understand why I love flipping through the ¡Hola! and the like, enjoying the photos of European royalty. It's all so... fairytale to us. Sure, there's some romantic aspect to the presidency, but gosh, isn't it nearly every girl's dream to be a princess?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Those of you who have facebook or twitter...
> 
> A couple who are my brother's age are in the running for a replica of Kate Middleton's ring. I'm posting this because I had no clue he had Ewing's Sarcoma (I've been gone from my hometown too long!) and think it'd be really neat for them if they could win this. Apparently they were going to get married, but the cancer got in the way.
> 
> ...


I just made it 98 'likes'


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I just made it 98 'likes'


As they say back in the ol' country, yeeeeeeeehaw!

Thank you all!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

They get my vote, definitely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Caz.I said:


> They get my vote, definitely.


Thank you!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

138 now XX


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

casaloco said:


> 138 now XX


Awesome! Thank you all so much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just 'shared' it on FB & they currently have 444 'likes' -they seem to be running second at the mo


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I just 'shared' it on FB & they currently have 444 'likes' -they seem to be running second at the mo


Thank you! 
It's amazing what the internet can do. Thank you all so, so much for the help. These kids deserve the ring! I've been reading the other stories, and I can't quite say the same about the other couples. 

Here's hoping they get it! I messaged the girl and asked her to tell me when they win. I'll keep you all updated. 

Thanks again!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

got my vote - 460 now


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

thrax said:


> got my vote - 460 now


Yesssssss! Thank you all! Thanks to your help, they're now in second place! 

Gosh, I'd love the ring but they're way more deserving. Thanks again folks!


----------

